
Medical Equipment Crashes During Heart Procedure Because of Antivirus Scan - jmount
http://news.softpedia.com/news/medical-equipment-crashes-during-heart-procedure-because-of-antivirus-scan-503642.shtml
======
coreyp_1
This seems appropriate: [http://xkcd.com/463/](http://xkcd.com/463/)

